# Year End Player Asessment-Player 4: Erick Dampier



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Erick Dampier*











2005(DAL):27.3 MPG 9.2 PPG 8.5 RPG 1.4 BPG 55% FG 
2004(GS): 32.5 MPG 12.3 PPG 12.0 RPG 1.9 BPG 53% FG​ 
This is where it gets interesting. For the sake of this discussion, I added his stats from his last year in Golden State. What grade does Dampier get in his first season as a Mav?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Pros: Gave the team an inside presence; offensively, showed Dirk the path to the basket (garnering Dirk MVP consideration, and increase in scoring). 
Defensively, allowed perimeter to expand to the 3 point line with pressure.

Cons: painfully slow when matched up with quicker, more mobile bigs; allowed too many easy baskets by those he should have advantage over (think Yao). Showed surprisingly poor hands around the basket. Mouth was almost as big as his contract.

My grade: C


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

He gets a C+ from me, despite his poor performances in the playoffs we wouldn't be there without him. He was a good defender and helped us out


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Bump. We can't have Bradley outposting our big acquisition. 

I'm going to give him a C, simply because he didn't show up when we needed him to. We could've had the same record in the regular season with last year's team. Dampier was supposed to be the difference in the playoffs, and instead, he was the punchline of the playoffs. Anytime your name is a synonym for bad, your acquisition can be considered a failure.

I really want to give him a D, but I took his regular season into account a bit.


----------



## CLUTCH#41 (Mar 22, 2005)

I'll give him a C.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I gave him a D just because his mouth is just about as big as his contract like Bray said. We have made some great moves in the past but in retrospect signing Dampier for a masive multiyear contract is starting to look like the dumbest move we've had in a while. Another reason for his D is because you put production vs contract he's ****.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm glad you added last year's stats as well. If you adjust Dampier's stats this year to the minutes he played last year, that would give him about 11 PPG - 10 RPG - 1.7 BPG. That's not completely spectacular, but it's not bad by any means. In the playoffs, he couldn't manage to stay on the floor, but just look who he had to guard. That's not an excuse for why he could only manage 23 MPG in the playoffs, but I think his foul troubles was more about who he was guarding as opposed to just hacking left and right.



I gave him a B. That happens to be the highest grade he was given, and well, if I could go back I would give him a B-. He wasn't great, but you still got pretty solid production out of him when he was on the floor.


----------

